# Did a little Horse Trading



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I've done a little horse trading, well more like bow and arrow trading. I've traded some of my arrows for a new longbow, and I can't wait to get my hands on her to see how she shoots. What do y'all think??
One on the right








One on the bottom








One on the right








One on the right








One on the bottom


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Beautiful bow and a beautiful background. Who is the bow made by?? It's really nice.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Custom by Dennis Meckel out of New Braunfels. He has been building a few for a while, but just getting started in the sales side of it. The other bow in the picture he will be selling from what I understand.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

What are the draw weights on them??


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

The one on the left is 51#@28" and the one I picked is 50#@28".


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> What are the draw weights on them??


DUH!! look at the handles!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Purdy! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice !!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks y'all! I can't wait till it gets here next week.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Bountyhunter,

You need to take that bow to the Chester shoot in Mid May. One of the largest traditional shoots in the state. It is a great one. If you don't know about it, post back, and I will put the info in.

I'll be shooting my John Strunk yew wood self bow. Can't wait.

THE JAMMER


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Initially I had plans to be in Chester, but because work is sending me out of town the following week I'm not going to be able to make it.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

work of art you have there. go stick something


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Got it in my hands Monday evening and started the tuning process yesterday evening. Got it close, but not perfect yet. It is a lot different from my other longbows so it is also talking a little while to get use to the grip. Been a while since I had a new one and forgot how much fun it is to get everything lined out. BTW here is a picture of her strung, she does have some very pretty lines.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Pretty


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

After a week of tweaking the tuning and getting use to the new bow I was ready to get some arrows setup/tuned to the bow. It ended up liking some CX Heritage 150s cut 29 inches with a 100 grain brass insert and 85 grain points. Gives me an overall arrow weight of 515 grains which comes in at 10.7 grains per pound and a front of center of 17.4%. I would have liked the front of center a little higher, but when you can group bare shaft arrows with your fletched arrows like this, I'm not changing anything.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

bountyhunter said:


> After a week of tweaking the tuning and getting use to the new bow I was ready to get some arrows setup/tuned to the bow. It ended up liking some CX Heritage 150s cut 29 inches with a 100 grain brass insert and 85 grain points. Gives me an overall arrow weight of 515 grains which comes in at 10.7 grains per pound and a front of center of 17.4%. I would have liked the front of center a little higher, but when you can group bare shaft arrows with your fletched arrows like this, I'm not changing anything.


Not a bad group for 10 yards. LOL.

Pretty arrows. Like your approach to heavier arrows. You know they have those inserts you can put into the end of your shaft to increase your weight even more if you want to. Will also change you cg measurement. It will definitely increase penetration and reduce arrow flew upon impact. don't want to go toooo much front of center however.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

15yds.....

Thanks! I like pretty arrows and I like them as heavy as I can shoot and still get good flight. Plus they help quiet the bow and really wack the animal.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

That's really awesome. YOu have a beautiful bow there, and you can obviously shoot it.


----------

